# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  علوم رایانهای مهم جهان برای اشتغال.

## petersool

*سلام به همه دوستان گل
می دوست داشتم این سئوالات رو اینجا مطرح کنم.

من قصد دارم برای مدتی از ایران برم
به نظر شما چه علوم کامپیوتری الان رو بورسه؟

در زمینه وب چی خوبه؟

در زمینه شبکه و میزبانی چی خوبه؟

تکنولوژی های جدید چیا هستند؟

اگر به بنده پاسخ بدید خیلی من رو از سر درگمی نجات می دید.
باتشکر*

----------

